

Facebook to pay $10 million to settle suit - dyc
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/16/net-us-facebook-settlement-idUSBRE85F0N120120616

======
dsl
Is Facebook's legal department full of idiots? They settled this case before
it was granted class-action status by the courts. Which means other users can
still sue for the exact same thing.

~~~
dangrossman
How many are going to come forward that haven't already? It was seemingly only
an issue in California, and there are no new victims being created since you
can now opt-out of having your name used.

------
ythapa
Smart move by Facebook to settle early. This could have been a disaster if it
was allowed to proceed. Facebook treads on very thin ice with some privacy
laws. A very high risk company.

------
tomwaddington
I see a lot of friend-endorsed adverts which they might not find appropriate
(Friend A likes Hooters! etc.). I'm surprised the settlement doesn't allow for
a way to show (and reject) which brands you follow might use your name. The
adverts people might get featuring you are pretty much a mystery.

------
abalone
"using one's likeness".. Literally.

------
veyron
Drop in the bucket ...

